# How drill a hole for a Pepper Mill



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I was going to turn a Pepper Mill sometime soon. How do you bore a 8-10 inch hole in the blank? I have a Rikon 70-220. RAM travel is 2 1/2 inches. Would you use a drill bit extension for a Forstner bit?


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

mengtian said:


> Would you use a drill bit extension for a Forstner bit?


I make quite a few mills per year and that's exactly what I do.

I drill the clearance holes, the ones which house the actual grinding mechanism, in the base of the mill first, to whatever depth is required by the mechanism I've chosen, then the through hole last of all.

(btw, a good way to gauge hole depth in real time is to do the math with the thread rate of your tailstock quill then count the revolutions of the handwheel from the moment the drill bit touches the wood — mine is 12 threads per inch, so six revolutions of the handwheel is exactly 1/2", 3 would be 1/4", and 1 1/2 revolutions would be 1/8" and so on. Much quicker than actually measuring the depth with anything, and really quite accurate. I did all the math for any measurement from 0 to 1", to the nearest 1/16", and wrote them all down on a sheet that's pinned to the wall where I can see it. That way I don't have to remember anything, and I don't have to measure anything either.)

I drill the through hole in two steps, roughly halfway through from one end of the mill blank, then reverse the blank, center it carefully, and then come in from the other end until I meet the first hole.

That way if there is any slight discrepancy due to the drill wandering off center a little bit, it's in the middle of peppermill and nobody will see it.
Plus, I can drill a 10+" mill blank easily with only a 6" extension.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Do you have a recommendation for an extension?
I was thinking about this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YO9Y?keywords=drill%20bit%20extension&qid=1445956258&ref_=sr_1_5&sr=8-5


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

All my Forstner bits have 3/8" shanks. 
In your link, the specs for that extension don't say what size drill it will take. 
I does say it has a 1/4" shank though, so I'd worry it might be too small.

I think I got mine either from Packard or Craft Supplies and it's nothing special. It was not expensive.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

9thousandfeet said:


> All my Forstner bits have 3/8" shanks.
> In your link, the specs for that extension don't say what size drill it will take.
> I does say it has a 1/4" shank though, so I'd worry it might be too small.
> 
> I think I got mine either from Packard or Craft Supplies and it's nothing special. It was not expensive.


I put the wrong link and pic in. My shanks ar 3/8 also


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a *Colt MaxiCut Forstner bit set* that is specifically made for peppermills. If you buy the kit it includes a 2MT adapter, an extension, and the 1 1/16" Forstner bit. They have a proprietary coupling called RotaStop that joins the sections and maintains high alignment precision. The Morse taper adapter eliminates the need for a drill chuck and give you extra space if you happen to be using a mini or midi lathe and making tall peppermills.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Plus one on Colt. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Those Colt MaxiCut's, I've heard, are wonderful and I plan to go in that direction when my current Forstners finally wear out.

However, the very popular, very good, and much more versatile (from the design flexibility perspective) CrushGrind style of mill mechanisms are really designed to be installed in metric-sized holes. 
They _can_ be made to work in holes drilled with Imperial-sized bits, and I've done it many times, but that's not the optimal situation

The Colt MaxiCuts are indeed manufactured in metric sizes as well as the Imperial sizes in Bill's link, but while a 'net search turns up lots of supply options in Europe and the UK, I have not yet found a US source for MaxiCuts in a decent range of metric sizes.

Anyone know of a US source for the metric MaxiCuts?


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

9thousandfeet said:


> Those Colt MaxiCut's, I've heard, are wonderful and I plan to go in that direction when my current Forstners finally wear out.
> 
> However, the very popular, very good, and much more versatile (from the design flexibility perspective) CrushGrind style of mill mechanisms are really designed to be installed in metric-sized holes.
> They _can_ be made to work in holes drilled with Imperial-sized bits, and I've done it many times, but that's not the optimal situation
> ...


For a while, Woodcraft had them, but I haven't been in the local store for a while so they may have switched to Fisch like Rockler did. raft Supplied did have them, but again I don't know if they still do. Colt's biggest problem like all German tools is the price tag.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I found this link to metric sized for *Maxi Cut 
Forstner bits* at company called "The Best Things".


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

while I agree colts are really good I use throw away 1" forstners beyond the mill base. I'm not interested in dulling by expensive bits to hollow out for salt or pepper storage.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> I found this link to metric sized for *Maxi Cut
> Forstner bits* at company called "The Best Things".


 Wow, just like that.

I bookmarked it. Very helpful Bill, thank you.

A google search on my system for "metric maxicut forstner bits" doesn't return that website anywhere in the first 4 pages of results, but does return endless options in Europe and the UK.
Google must think I'm in Belgium or something crazy, I guess.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

9thousandfeet said:


> Wow, just like that.
> 
> I bookmarked it. Very helpful Bill, thank you.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying that Colorado isn't in Belgium? :laughing:

I can't remember what search terms I used, but for some reason, putting Colt or MaxiCut in the search terms seemed to doom the search to dead ends. I did find a bunch of places that sell only the English size Forstner bits.

I also ran across a bunch of forums where they spend their time arguing about which Forstner bits are the best, but nobody has tried more than one brand.

The technology seems to be rapidly evolving and there are a couple other brands that are worth looking at: *Bormax Forstner bits* made by FAMAG-Werkzeugfabrik GmbH and *Festool ZOBO Forstner-style bits* which actually look somewhat like a cross between a Forstner, a spade, and a twist drill.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Bill Boehme said:


> I use a *Colt MaxiCut Forstner bit set* that is specifically made for peppermills. If you buy the kit it includes a 2MT adapter, an extension, and the 1 1/16" Forstner bit. They have a proprietary coupling called RotaStop that joins the sections and maintains high alignment precision. The Morse taper adapter eliminates the need for a drill chuck and give you extra space if you happen to be using a mini or midi lathe and making tall peppermills.


Bill, I was wondering if you could help me with this. I would like to purchase this "Colt MaxiCut Forstner bit set" that you mentioned in your post. The emphasis being "SET" and also "Specifically Made For Peppermills".
I have enjoyed making a few of the ceramic peppermills but wished I had better forstner bits.

When I visit Colt's website, I can't figure out how to put together "all" of the items that you mentioned in your post...which by the way, is what I want.

Bill, I would very much appreciate any help on how to put this "kit" together and also where to purchase it.
For your information, I am using a Jet 1642.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Rodbuster said:


> Bill, I was wondering if you could help me with this. I would like to purchase this "Colt MaxiCut Forstner bit set" that you mentioned in your post. The emphasis being "SET" and also "Specifically Made For Peppermills"...


Dick, here is the set that I have. It is called "Woodturners Starter Kit WSK-116 and has a 1 1/16" Forstner bit which is used for the standard metal mills. I think that the ceramic mills require a different size Forstner bit. Also, you might want to also get the larger bit used at the bottom although that part is easily turned with a square box scraper. I bought it at Woodcraft about three years ago. If you didn't see it on the Colt site, it might no longer be available as a boxed kit.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Also, here is what is inside the fancy wooden box.









It includes the Forstner bit, a 6" extension, and a #2 Morse taper adapter. The sections lock together with a simple twist called RotaStop that maintains precision alignment. This kit enables you to make a ten inch peppermill. I believe that longer extensions are also available. The boxed kit was $89.99 and I'm sure that I paid for the box as well as the drill parts.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I found that Infinity Cutting Tools has the peppermill kit, but I don't think that it comes in a wooden box. Their "sale" price is a hair under a hundred bucks. Or, you can buy the individual pieces ... Packard has the best price at about $90. Craft Supplies is a few dollars more and TheBestThings is many dollars more.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking at the time that you posted, it would seem that you have about an hour of your time doing research for me.
Bill, you've helped me before with questions I've had.

Thank you very much for taking the time.
Dick


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

sawdustfactory said:


> Plus one on Colt. Pricey but worth it.


Thanks for the link. I have seen these bots advertised in my woodturning magazines but they had the site for places in England. Had not had a chance to look for something on this side of the pond. You just saved me a google search. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

